# Learning SolidWorks 2012 Training Video - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*InfiniteSkills - Learning SolidWorks 2012 Training Video
English | Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, mono (und)
MP4 | Video: h264, yuv420p, 960x720, 15.00 fps(r) (und) | 1.60 GB
Genre: Video Training*​*​*In this Solidworks 2012 training video, you will learn how to utilize the tools and techniques in this software to create 3D CAD models and assemblies. This training course is designed for the beginner, you do not have to have any previous experience with SolidWorks in order to learn from this tutorial video.

Starting with the basics, you will tour the interface, and learn how to customize it to work efficiently within SolidWorks. Next, you will learn how to sketch your designs, before you proceed right into creating models. Each topic builds on the last, and you start creating a model of a bracket. Next, you will learn the tools and techniques to design a plastic housing, and then a more complex topic, creating a sheet metal enclosure. You not only learn the tools, but how to apply them efficiently, in real modelling examples. Other topics covered include, sweeps, creating part drawings, editing techniques, and visualization techniques. You will conclude with how to assemble and output your creations.

By the conclusion of this computer based training course for SolidWorks 2012, you will be fully capable of creating your own 3D CAD models and assemblies, using this popular software. The author has included working files with this training course, to allow you to follow alongside as he covers each of the topics.

Table of Contents

00. Free Videos From This Course
01. Introduction
02. Sketching
03. Modeling A Bracket
04. Modeling A Plastic Housing
05. Modeling A Sheet Metal Enclosure
06. Simple Sweeps And Lofts
07. Part Drawings
08. Editing Techniques
09. Building Assemblies
10. Visualization Techniques
11. Assembly Drawings
12. Best Practices











http://www.gulfup.com/?6HzLDM

http://www.gulfup.com/?uErB0q

http://www.gulfup.com/?yy3jEn

http://www.gulfup.com/?Uo0c6F​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو تدور على شروحات شركة cad learning
كورساتها رائعة وشاملة خاصة فى الريفيت


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engineer (21 أكتوبر 2013)

تم نقل الموضوع للقسم المناسب له


----------



## أحمد دعبس (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## egoze (25 أبريل 2014)

مهندسنا العزيز و القدير علاء عبد الحليم االرجاء نسخه البرناج مع الكراك و جزاك الله خيرا و زادك من علمه


----------

